

The Sports Startup Being Sued for Nearly $500,000 by Its Former Employees - AWolfAtTheDoor
https://sports.vice.com/article/sport195-lawsuit-backpay-lost-wages

======
greenyoda
_" After not being paid for almost two months, one employee pushed him on
details about the bridge loan holdup..."_

Hard to imagine why an employee would work for two months without getting a
paycheck. A company missing payroll is generally a sign that its finances are
so screwed up that they're not likely to recover. (Any responsible company
would lay off employees that it couldn't afford to pay.) When that first
paycheck fails to arrive, it's time to walk out the door and start looking for
a new job (and file a wage theft complaint for the last unpaid paycheck).

~~~
MilnerRoute
Further down the article talks about some of the employees staying on for the
health insurance...

------
debacle
This part:

"The checks that did clear were thanks to the small fortune Petty made co-
founding Roo Group, a video distribution firm."

Stood out for me and set the tone for the rest of the piece. Investors love to
believe that success breeds success, but are there indicators for lightning
striking versus a sustained success?

